# Photoshop won't let me print



## tophu36 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm trying to print a piece of artwork that I put together in photoshop, but when I go to print, the option is grayed out and I can't click on it. Print preview is available however.

Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Check your printer is on - can you print from other applications?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What artwork?
8 bit? 16 bit? PSD file?
What's the file size?
Try saving it in a different format first.


----------

